# saw a Lawyer....



## girltrax101 (May 6, 2011)

...well guys, I just came back from seeing a lawyer about my situation, and he told me to accept the 5grand + the truck and leave quietly. He said I was stupid for only accepting $1000.00/month for doing all that I did for "the" business, but that I don't have a leg to stand on leagally against my common-law husband of 5yrs. Why?...because all the assets are tied up in the buisness. If I want to fight for more, I'd be taking the business to court and would be costly. I'm hurt, as I gave it my all and don't want to leave...but what could I say? Morally what he did to me was wrong, but apparently legally, well...
My lawyer said if we went to court with the business, I'd come out pretty good...but I said no and will walk away with whatever I'm given.
Good luck to you all, I hope in your situations that I've read about, things will turn around to make you happy. Thanks to those who listened.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Glad to hear you saw a Lawyer. I hope everything turns out ok


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

I wish you well. You are honestly probably doing the right thing to walk away. Even if you took the business to court, there are no guarantees. The attorneys would be the winners in the end--that is guaranteed.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Sorry to hear that... . I hope things work out for you in the end.

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Niceguy13 (Apr 7, 2011)

Glad you went to one still think you deserve more or he deserves a ditch for making a woman like you believe he loved her but was really looking for a slave. Don't worry though Girl you seem like a good woman and there are plenty of good men out there that can appreciate a woman that knows how to give as well as recieve. His loss someone elses gain. I would say he was your 20 but he sounds more like your .1. Now go find your 80+


----------



## girltrax101 (May 6, 2011)

Ha! Oh niceguy I'm done. It took 5yrs before my friends finally pushed me into a date with my husband..I think now, perhaps my friends will understand better when I tell them to kiss my ass...
This lawyer called me a very, very stupid woman...I was sad about that yesterday, but now after a nights rest I totally agree. I made really stupid choices because of my heart. The way I see it now...
I will continue grieving my loss, focus on my daughter and not get involved with another man for a very, very long time. The thing I'll miss most is the dream of growing old with this man. The memories we made both in our home, and while travelling. Last night a simple candle set me off, I remembered a night at the theatre (which I thought I'd hate, but really loved) and we walked hand in hand walking down a street that specialized in tourist stuff and he bought me a really unique candle, thanking me for loving him...I'm pretty simple and love just to hang at bar with beer, nuts and pool...his love was dinner and a play...and we both made it a point to "fit" into the other person's dreams...that's what I'll miss...


----------

